# Do we need another CSUSA group buy?



## sbell111 (Jul 16, 2012)

I missed the two quicky group buys because I needed to have surgery and I blinked.  As near as I can tell, several others missed them, also.  

Please post to this thread if you would be interested in jumping into a group buy in the next couple weeks.  If there is enough interest, I will beg my wife to let me run another one.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 16, 2012)

Third time is a charm. Count me in.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 16, 2012)

*A Third Group Buy?*

I learned a lot doing the first one. I would be happy to do another and have been keeping a list of those I know of who missed out. Some got in on the second buy, Some did not.

If I do another one I have a new and improved spreadsheet to use, the old one is slightly out of date. There are some pricing inaccuracies and some product has been discontinued. There is also new product missing from the spreadsheet.

I was planning to start the buy  "by invitation only". In other words it would not be posted here first, but rather an email sent to those asking to be on the waiting list. If we need additional buyers, it could be posted after it was open for a few days. That might be good for folks who do not check every day for a new buy.

The same rules would apply, including the 4% handling fee (not 7%) That worked out perfectly. The only small change I would make is for PayPal users who pay in foreign currency. They would need to pay the additional cost for currency conversion. 

Let me know if you are interested.

Dick


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dick opined that he might do a buy that is 'off the books'.  I would not be interested in running that kind of group buy for three reasons.  

I'm not sure that it would technically qualify for the CSUSA/IAP discount.
I don't see how it would resolve the problem of people 'missing' the group buy.
It would tend to be more limited than the previous limited group buys, which goes against one of the main reasons that I run group buys.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Please note that it in making the previous post, it was not my intent to change the purpose of this thread to be some kind of debate on limited group buys.  

My only purpose of this thread is to gauge the interest in another group buy to see if it would be worthwhile for me to bother running one in the next few weeks.  If there is interest, I would likely post the group buy thread around 8/6 and close it on 8/17, leaving it open for nearly two weeks so anyone who is interested could jump aboard.  I would not close the buy simply because the order was sufficiently large to obtain the max discount.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have sent a PM to Steve that hopefully will clarify things a bit. I do not intend to use this forum as a debate platform either. 

1. I have no intention of running a buy "off the books".
2. The purpose of what I am suggesting is only that folks who "missed out" be the first in line for the next buy. I have sent a PM to the Mod. to see if that is appropriate.
3. There is no way that I would leave a group buy open for 2 weeks. I personally could not manage the volume I suspect it would generate. I applaud someone who would take on such a task.

I have a list of about 6 names of members who did not "get in on" earlier buys. If you would like your name added to that list let me know. just post it in this thread or send me a PM. This offer is is open to all IAP members and only IAP members.


----------



## dennisg (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve, I'll be ready for another buy in Aug.


----------

